# Okay, this would be way cool.



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

Wouldn't it be cool to use the web based Dish Network program guide to program your 721?
You could log into your account, go to the guide and click the info on a program. It could them prompt you to record it if you like.
Sort of like the Replay but without Ethernet.

I suppose the next logical step would be that you're able to access your 721 online and set recordings that way.

But since I don't really know the transmitting/ receiving limitations of a standard dish, I have no idea if this is possible with current hardware.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Great idea!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Don't be suprised if you can do this in the future. Imagine programming your 721 from work. 

Hell you can run a webserver off the 721 now, so doing this should not be too hard.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

Yeah, and at least during a beta test, Microsoft did it with UltimateTV. It was very cool.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

If the hardware is there, then it's always a matter of just a software upgrade.

Is there an Ethernet port or USB port on the device?

Cory


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

You can ALREADY do this now with the legacy Replay's, except you can only prog shows that occur after the next nightly download. But hey, it's something...


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

That's almost why I bought a replay to replace my Tivo. But I decided there just wasn't that much more cool stuff to justify the money and the hassle.
But what did justify the money and hassle was the 2 tuner 721.

By the way, my 721 is doing much better now. It hasn't messed up a recording in 2 weeks now.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

The Replay's web programming is pretty cool, but not being able to use for anything before the next download makes it mostly useless.

Dennis


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I agree this would be great, until then I use the very easy technique of calling my wife during the day and say, could you please record this show. She's good for about 90% efficiency which is better than the 721's timers themselves.
I think Dish needs to get this thing working correctly before the wish list goes out..


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

Actually, MS sent the data through the satellite stream (minimal bandwidth usage) and it pretty much picked up within a few minutes.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have added a few of these ideas to my webpage, those are some very good ones. If someone forgot to program it then they could. It would also have to be able to tell you what the current settings are on the receiver. Another good idea would be to change the channel or view the channel being displayed while away from home just in case a kid was watching something he was not supposed to watch, or lock the receiver while away from home.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

I never had one, but wasn't this basically do-able with the DishPlayer via WebTV?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

The DP has no way to access the OS through the net.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I doubt it can be done unless they planned on doing it when making the receiver. I think it has to be allowed by the hardware and doubt a software upgrade could allow it to do this. I could be wrong since you can download things on channel 100 and maybe something could be done there with such a feature.


----------

